# Gylfie the owlet!



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

An orphaned owlet was handed in to a vet clinic, got passed on to my mother in law when she was there for something unrelated, and then she passed it on to my mum; an owl lover, and mum was down today so I got to meet "Gylfie" and took some photos



















S/he is a little owl and is doing well, it's in an old rat cage (minus the levels) at the moment, but now that it's feeding itself from a bowl it'll progress to having the cage out in the sheltered (and cat proof) aviary outside and once it settles it'll have the cage opened to allow it out into the aviary. Eventually it's hoped we can release it, though will continue it leave food out for it until we know it can hunt ok itself! 

What a gorgeous lil critter!!!!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Gorgeous. Look at those eyes! I hope the little guy/gal continues to do well!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I *love* owls (and birds in general) so great for you guys to rescue it and return it once it's old enough


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

How adorable ! My husband raised and relaesed a Barn owl years ago! It was the cutest thing. I only saw him in pictures as it was before we met. Good luck to your Mom and her new baby


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww, what a precious little thing.  I love owls and birds too, they are so beautiful! I hope he/she grows up nice and safe. Good luck to your mom!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Well Gylfie is doing GREAT! He's (we say 'he' cos we just do... No idea of it's actual gender!) living out in mums [secure] aviary outside now, he still has his cage sitting open for him to go hide in, but he's found he much prefers hiding BEHIND it in a tiny lil nook against the wall, up off the floor. We're still leaving food out for him but he's hardly eating much of it and still thriving so we are HOPING it's cos he's catching moths and bugs himself already! The aviary is huge with plenty of room to learn to fly and stuff, and once we know he's flying well then we'll open the door and let him escape if he so chooses, but leave the door open if he wants to come back to roost during the days, and continue to leave food out for him if need be too.

He's very wary of humans, clunking and clacking at our hands if we move near him, though he'll *allow* us to pick him up, he's not happy about it and hides away pretty fast, which really is exactly what we wanted. Don't want him 'tame' and putting himself at risk!

I quietly fished him out for some quick updated photos while I was staying up there...










he quickly ducked into the corner...









and then stood REEEAAALLLLY tall and skinny to 'hide'! LMAO!









I then put him up above his chosen hiding spot so he could go back if he wanted, and took a couple more photos before he scurried away


















All in all he's looking great, he's happy to flutter down, though we haven't seen him fly upwards yet, he's still got some downy feathers about on his head, and his tail hasn't come in properly yet, but he's growing up well!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

How adorable!!!!


----------

